

Show HN: Uptilt - multiplayer card game we built during Rails Rumble 2012 - Finbarr
http://upti.lt/

======
gfunk911
The front page and about page are incomprehensible. I have no idea what it's
attempting to say about how to play this game.

------
Finbarr
Gary Rennie, Oliver Cannings and me built this for the Rails Rumble this
weekend just past. <http://railsrumble.com/entries/272-uptilt>

------
mdhayes
Saw Pusher mention this on Twitter earlier and had a play about with it. Good
fun and impressive it was done as part of Rails Rumble - very polished.

------
scottallison
This is awesome for a weekend hack! Good fun :)

